# Worlds And Their Differences Part 1



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

I've had this big story in mind. I'm not going to spoil anything, but it's something that's been in my head for years now. About other worlds that only certain people knew about. Here's a little preview.



Spoiler



Without an end, there can be no peace. But some people cannot accept the end and go to incredible and ludicrous lengths to stop the end. But without end, peace will never come.

But let me go to the beginning on how someone I knew deeply came to a end…..and how I accepted her fate and how something I thought was impossible happened.

When I came into this world, not as a baby and not on Earth, I was a 14 year old boy. Earth was being destroyed by who knows what. I didn’t know. All I knew was that something my mother did brought me here. At first I thought I was in heaven. I woke up to a nice breeze and a clear blue sky. But then my thoughts of what happened came back into mind, and I started to panic. “What happened…..Where am I…..” I said in my head, and no sooner did the rest that had happened came into mind.

“Come on, we need to hurry!”

I was being pulled by my mother, we were both running away from what just happened. I was playing outside a little while ago, minding my own business when I saw a little glint in the sky. Mother was next to me, cooking dinner when I had asked her what was in the sky. 

“What is it Gregory?” Said Mother. I pointed towards the glint of light. Mother looked up and her jaw dropped. She had dropped her plate and it shattered on the ground. 

“What’s wrong mother?” I asked, but she then took me by my arm and we started running towards the car. “Where are we going?” 

“We need to get to your grandmother’s house. Come on! We don’t have much time.”



There will be more sometime, but for now this is what I have.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 23, 2011)

You mean, "THEIR Differences", right?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

I recall you posted a part of this story not long ago, amirite?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> You mean, "THEIR Differences", right?
> Yes, I did a typo.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Narayan @ Mar 23 2011, 08:03 AM) I recall you posted a part of this story not long ago, amirite?



This one is different.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty cool so far. Very SciFi-ish. Looking forward to how it progresses.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new story? how many are there? i envy you for remembering something you thought about. i always forget my daydream/imaginations.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, therin lies the source of true written art. It's not about what you imagine, it's about your ability to put it all together. Imagination is only the second most important piece of the written puzzle.

Bit of advice, when you day dream, always keep a sort of write pad in front of you. Keep it like a journal, and provide pitures for yourself if possible.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny as I seem to mostly forget things like minutes after it's been told to me. So don't feel bad about that. I wish I could remember my dreams, but I don't really dream much anyways.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> See, therin lies the source of true written art. It's not about what you imagine, it's about your ability to put it all together. Imagination is only the second most important piece of the written puzzle.
> 
> Bit of advice, when you day dream, always keep a sort of write pad in front of you. Keep it like a journal, and provide pitures for yourself if possible.
> 
> ...


i forget my dreams, it's daydream that i can barely remember. awake but not there.


----------

